# what should I ask for my B-day?



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey there guys, my birth day is comming up and I was asked what I want and also for a list for christmas, and I couldnt think of anything cool. So I was wondering if any of you had any ideas? My limit for my birthday was 300 us dollars. And for christmas I dont know my limit but I need to come up with a list to give my mother in law. (She is great) The list thing is new to me, but I kind of like it!  
Any and all suggestions welcome!
thanks again,
collins


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

*what I already have...*

I guess I should put what I already have to give some help. 
40g compact lighting (146w) on timer, fully planted, and I have preasurized co2 on this one which turns on/off with timer. And a cintered glass diffuser. I have an inline heater and a filstar xp2 canister filter. (this is the tank I put most work into) Oh my substrate is a mix of florabase with forite. So any up grades to this would be good (I was thinking some good t-5 fixture-any good suggestions hear)


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

I was thinking of TAG the journal, a good shipmet of red cherry shrimp, or one of the books The inspired aquarium, Ecology of the planted aquarium. Well I was also thinking of a nice T-5 Tek 36" lighing upgrade for my 40. Does anyone have experience with the Tek line of lights? Do they come with all the bulbs ready to go or are the bulbs an extra expense? And I was thinking that I would like the option of having a dimmer, is there another brand that will dim?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

How about a really nice stand for the tank?

Or some more exotice species of fish/shrimp/plants?

Can't help you on the T-5. Have you checked the Science of Lighting area here? T-5 seems to be pretty darn popular.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How about a gift certificate for your favorite store or online vendor? Those always make me _very_ happy.... 

Hope you have a great Birthday, BTW.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

TAG. Also a flame thrower.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Apart from a shark with a laser, ADA glassware is both funtional and VERY asthetically pleasing. Or, do what I do and just ask for cash. That always works.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

You could suggest that your birthday and christmas present be given to others on this site. There are a few teachers here that donate alot of there time and money too are hobby. Maybe you could ask for a tank to donate to your local public school.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Get the Tek Lights
These are the best and brightest T5 fixtures around IMO
you would probably only need a 4 bulb fixture, they come in Silver or Black
you can get a 6 or 8 bulb fix, but IMHO it is OVERKILL.

The best thing to do is hang them, but if you want, they make legs for it ($40 to $55)

The cheapest I have found anywhere is this link, note shipping is free.
They make a hanging kit for around $30 but personally I don't like it too much and will hang mine with stuff from Lowe's or Home Depot.

eBay: TEK LIGHT T5 HO 3ft / 4 LAMP FLUORESCENT AQUARIUM (item 7763541057 end time Dec-27-06 09:19:35 PST)

You should be able to get a light controller that will dim them, but I am not real experienced with this, maybe some one else will help with this.
If you are above an open top tank you might want to get the protective splash lens, about $30

Bulbs usually are not included, but I have heard there are good GE bulbs for about $12 (that is for the 48", the 36" might be less) or normally figure $16 to $20 per bulb.

IMO T5-HO is the best light for the money.


----------

